# ICSI treatment how soon after screeing tests??



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi

I am very impatient so was hoping someone could give me an idea of when my treatment might start  . We have received an appt on 3 April for our blood screening tests.  How long after that should I expect my treatment cycle for icsi to start.


Any help greatly appreciated x 

Thanks


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi in2003

Im not sure if this helps, i had got my offer in the nov. bloods in the dec and had to send in dates of jans af and drugs started in the feb..

Good luck

Jillyhen x


----------



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi. 

.  Just realising tho I omitted to say this was for the RFC.!  I hope it all works out for you too x


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there, I'm with the RFC too.
My blood screening test was on 17th January.  I started onto the pill on 25th January.  I had my planning appointment on 8th March & started the sprays on 10th March.  I'm not sure about the whole long / short protocol thing but I then started my jabs on 24th March and my EC is planned for 5th April.  It's all getting so close now, it's quite scary.  I have my first scan in the morning to see how I'm responding.  I can really feel it on my left hand side so hopefully there's a good batch of Easter bunnies in the making  

Sounds like you're very close to the starting line now.  Good luck   xx


----------



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi. 


Thanks for info.  Think we must be a bit different as our first screening tests have just expired in March (had a go with origin last year).  I'm already on the pill 6 weeks so hopefully something will kick off soon.  Good luck with your treatment will keep fingers crossed x


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there

We had out blood tests on 6th Feb and are finally collecting our schedule and drugs next week with RFU. I am now on my third packet bcp and I found the waiting very difficult. I got my top of the list letter in December. 

Hope you get some news soon.
C xx


----------



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks for info. I'm finding being on Bcp hard too especially because we have been trying for 6 years and have been off it for all that time.  Hoping it will all be worth it.  Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

It is pretty ironic that we are on the pill. 

Cx


----------

